# RR1 - Reach Resources



## System (19 March 2014)

Cervantes Corporation Limited (CVS) operates in the seafood and aquaculture industry in Western Australia. CVS is also involved in the mineral exploration and evaluation projects in gold, and share trading investment.

http://www.cervantescorp.com.au


----------



## barney (2 July 2018)

Came up in todays Risers …..  Chart doing nothing for ages but some signs of life last few days … Watchlist for now ….


----------



## barney (6 July 2018)

CVS hit the Risers again today after Mondays spike and has closed at 0.016 cents 

Without going into deep research …. I am very interested that they recently purchased a project tenement from EUR (Paynes Find) 

Tony Sage is a Non Exec Chairman of EUR and almost immediately after they sold the deal to CVS … EUR increased their holding of CVS shares from 25 mil to 32 mil ($80,000) 

That is nothing astronomical but it is an *each way bet from Tony Sage* who is about as business savvy as it gets in the Spec arena … and should not be ignored when looking for possible future trades …

CVS Definitely on the Research list/Watchlist now …


----------



## Stockbailx (7 June 2021)

Digging a little deeper, maybe;
*Paynes Find Gold Project (Mid West, Yalgoo)*
 The Paynes Find Gold Project is the largest tenement package held by Cervantes. The project consists of  Prospecting Licence’s and Mining leases covering some 700 hectares, with an estimated 10km strike length.
Interesting prospect! up 125% friday. to 0.009c






						Gold & Base Metals Exploration Company | Cervantes Corporation Limited
					

Cervantes Corporation Ltd is an ASX listed company (ASX:CVS) headquartered in South Perth, Western Australia. Contact us today for more information.




					www.cervantescorp.com.au


----------



## Stockbailx (7 June 2021)

Cervantes Corporation Limited engages in the exploration and evaluation of mineral resource projects in Australia. The company primarily explores for gold, as well as for nickel, cobalt, and base metals. It holds interests in the Primrose project located in the Murchison District of the Eastern Goldfields, Western Australia. Cervantes Corporation Limited was incorporated in 2001 and is headquartered in South Perth, Australia.


----------



## Stockbailx (9 June 2021)

Must of struck the mother load up another 22% today. Mainly there load was stuck on 0.004c up to 0.009c yesterday 0.011c today, tomorrows going to be an exciting day. I'll put my weight in gold on this company. Excellent potential with a lot to gain. I'll say there  digging in the right spot by now and I hope they have struck it big. From extravagant lobsters to billions in gold. _GO you good thing_!


----------



## Stockbailx (16 June 2021)

Definition drilling kicks off at Primrose Gold Project Key points: 
A planned 3,000 metre  Reverse Circulation (RC) drilling program has started at the Primrose Gold Project Drilling being undertaken to progress the Exploration Target announced on 16 July, 2020.  Previous intercepts include;
o12m @ 6.62g/t from 10m in PFRC116
o3m @ 9.28g/t from 47m in HPFRC17
o7m @2.43g/t from 26m in PFCR115
 Drilling will also be undertaken on the periphery of the Exploration Target to pursue gold mineralisation in areas not yet closed off by previous drilling. 
 An as yet un tested potentially large tonnage primary gold mineralisation target identified by CSA will have its first drill test Historic Lines of Lode, never before drill tested, are being targeted to assess their potential.


----------



## System (8 November 2021)

On November 8th, 2021, Cervantes Corporation Limited (CVS) changed its name and ASX code to Reach Resources Limited (RR1).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 November 2021)

_About Reach Resources Limited _

_Reach Resources is an emerging gold explorer and aspiring gold miner.  It has built up a portfolio of gold properties in a well-known and historically producing gold district with a strategy to apply novel exploration and development thinking.  The company is committed to maximising shareholder value through the development of those opportunities. 

*About the Primrose Project *
The Primrose Project covers in excess of 8km of the highly gold mineralised Primrose Shear in the Murchison District of the Eastern Goldfields, Western Australia.  Over 37 gold mines operated in this field from 1911 till 1982.  Some 79,915 ounces of gold was mined at an average grade of 28g/t during this period. 

It is generally accepted that significantly more gold than this was won from alluvial and unreported production.  Reach Resources controls mining leases and prospecting licences that cover the majority of this historic gold field.  A large database of drilling, surface geochemistry, geological, and geophysical data has been assembled to allow the field to be better understood than at any time in its history. 

..... and today:
*Rare Earth Project Acquisition *_

Highlights 

Acquisition of a prospective rare earth element project in the Gifford Creek Ferrocarbonatite Suite (GCFS) in the Gascoyne Province of Western Australia (Project) 
Project located 20 km east of  the Hastings Technology Metals Limited (ASX: HAS) Yangibana REE Project 
The Project covers 247 km² of the GCFS with the potential to host a high value REE assemblage with low radioactivity ore characteristics 
Planning underway for testing by drilling to investigate for the presence of laterally extensive shallow rare earth mineralisation .


----------

